# Webspace validation.



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

Was just wondering how to get validated. I did email tim, and filled out the form. Thanks. Sorry if this is redundantly redundant.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I wound up using the webspace at toadfly and a cgi on my web domain. Just realized I had files here in vlinto yesterday. :dunno:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

dredmo said:


> *Was just wondering how to get validated. I did email tim, and filled out the form. Thanks. Sorry if this is redundantly redundant. *


Me too... I emailed Mike, and filled out the form too. :dunno:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Unfortunately, this end of the operation is not
in my domain... 

:dunno: 


Mark (PixA4), or Clem would be the ones to help with this...


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Unfortunately, this end of the operation is not
> in my domain...
> 
> :dunno:
> ...


well tell 'em to fix the 30 second rule while they're at it


----------



## dredmo (May 28, 2002)

atyclb said:


> *well tell 'em to fix the 30 second rule while they're at it
> 
> *


 yes please :thumbup: Mark, Clem anyone out there? =(


----------

